# Dog eating bunny poop!!!!



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

I have a TON of bunnies in my yard and my Papillon will not stop eating their poop. its everywhere so its hard to take her to an area where its not and when I see her motion to chew I realize she has one and I physically pull it from her mouth (gross!!!). But I have always heard that bunnies carry tape worms. 

Any ideas on how to get rid of the bunnies??


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, if you want to, you can buy or get a leash and collar and take your dog outside in the front yard. My Chihuahua eats Guinea Pig poop. But I took my dog outside in the front instead.I hope this helps.

P.S. You don't have to get rid of your bunnys


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

My front yard is not an option unfortunately. it really needs to be the backyard. The bunnies I have are not by choice. They are just stray bunnies. Looking for suggestions to make them go away and not want to come into my yard. My worry is that tapeworms are most often in bunny poop. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## lvz2fsh (Nov 4, 2006)

how bout some rabbit stew? lol I would say get a good tom cat and your rabbit problems will be solved...feed and water the cat near the area. We have alot of open field around our home aand i love to garden. My garden was getting eaten and we had mice in all our feed....got two tom cats and problem solved...they even get the tomato eating squirrels


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Your dog cannot get tapeworms from eating bunny,dog, or cat poo for that matter. Dogs get tapeworm from ingesting a flea. If you're worried about your dog geting worms then why not take him to your vet to be dewormed. Simple preventives can prevent some expensive problems. You can also get some ideas to help get rid of the bunnies while you're there, or you can call an exterminator for them. 
~AC


----------

